# Hulu Will No Longer Be Supported on TiVo Devices



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just received this email from Hulu:



We wanted to let you know that the Hulu app will *no longer be supported* on select, older *TiVo* Smart TV devices like yours starting on *August 19, 2022*. With this change, you will no longer be able to access Hulu on that device. We are continually working to improve your streaming experience, and updates many occasionally make certain legacy devices incompatible with our app.

The good news is that there are other ways to keep watching your favorite shows and movies by using any of our *supported devices or operating systems*.

If you need help *setting up a new supported device*, or have any additional questions, visit our *Help Center* or *Contact Us*.



Thanks for watching,
The Hulu Team

I have a Roamio and first generation Mini. Doesn't really much matter to me because TiVo apps are inferior and slow, hence the reason I have Roku and Fire Sticks.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Just another nail in the coffin since Tivo no longer cares to update these applications.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Just got that notice also.


----------



## IronRon (8 mo ago)

I got it too. But reading further, it says that I should still be able to stream the library, but not watch live TV. I am fine with that if it works. I have been having problems the last few days with Hulu not streaming on my Bolt. I also have a stream 4K that works fairly well. Will Hulu still work on that?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

IronRon said:


> I also have a stream 4K that works fairly well. Will Hulu still work on that?


Yes. The Android app has nothing to do with the Tivo app.


----------



## IronRon (8 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> Yes. The Android app has nothing to do with the Tivo app.


Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

rfryar said:


> Just another nail in the coffin since Tivo no longer cares to update these applications.


Or, is it that TiVo hardware just can't support it as is? If you will notice, TiVo is on the *Classic* Hulu App List and not on the *Latest* Hulu App List. Same with Sony TVs and Blu-rays, Samsung Blu-rays, LG Blu-rays, Apple TV 3rd gen., and some Roku Sticks. So, it's not *JUST* TiVo.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Hoping the existing app continues to work, even if it's no longer supported after 8/19. I just re-checked, and the 'classic' Hulu app works fine on my OTA Edge. If Hulu goes, will miss the convenience of having Hulu series playable from the My Shows tab.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

I got that email today too. It's poorly worded. If the library streaming continues to work such as it currently does as "Hulu classic", I'm good.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Poorly worded thread title leaving out "select, older".


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> Poorly worded thread title leaving out "select, older".


The thread title was copied and pasted from the bold title at the top of the email we received.

It seems like Hulu is being alarmist so:
-When the TiVo app is buggy, they have deniability
-People will upgrade to a device that allows Hulu to upsell their NFL or Live or whatever.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Frankly, it ran so slow on my Roamio, I just switch over to using my Roku tv to watch anything on Hulu. Much better response.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

rfryar said:


> Just another nail in the coffin since Tivo no longer cares to update these applications.


TiVo is under zero power to update software they don’t own or force support. That’s Hulu’s decision.

That’s why the notice came from Hulu.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

connie_w said:


> Frankly, it ran so slow on my Roamio, I just switch over to using my Roku tv to watch anything on Hulu. Much better response.


Exactly. If anyone ever bought a TiVo to primarily be used as an internet streamer they bought the wrong product.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Steve said:


> Hoping the existing app continues to work, even if it's no longer supported after 8/19. I just re-checked, and the 'classic' Hulu app works fine on my OTA Edge. If Hulu goes, will miss the convenience of having Hulu series playable from the My Shows tab.


I wouldn’t hold your breath. It clearly says, “you will no longer be able to access Hulu on that device.”


----------



## Puckett34 (Aug 15, 2006)

Man, it's sad to see how far they've fallen. At one point I suggested people might spend a little more to consider a TiVo bolt OTA because then you can simplify/consolidate your antenna recordings and streaming app shows in one place. With the hefty prices for broadcast network channels, I feel like there's still a sizeable market for antenna users who also want streaming to supplement that in one simple solution. Apple, Amazon and Roku can all make the hardware, but TiVo was always unique in that they had easy-to-use interfaces in the past. I don't get why they'd rather compete in a crowded field when the OTA DVR+streaming area is fairly fragmented yet.

As soon as my bolt dies, it seems like the best alternative is getting Homerun and Channels app to DVR antenna shows and watch recordings on my AppleTV boxes.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I got the email this morning as well.

I gave up trying to watch Hulu on by Roamio's and my Bolt a while ago.
It was just so buggy and slow and usually stopped responding about halfway through the show.
Not fond of the button placement on my LG TV remote, but at least I can watch an entire program.


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

*Classic Hulu app*
You can also use the devices listed below to access the Hulu streaming library. These devices feature the classic Hulu app — which means you won’t have access to live TV, select Premium Add-ons and new features.










Hulu Help


Find solutions, set-up instructions, troubleshooting steps, and helpful tips specific to you.




help.hulu.com


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

CoachFL said:


> *Classic Hulu app*
> You can also use the devices listed below to access the Hulu streaming library. These devices feature the classic Hulu app — which means you won’t have access to live TV, select Premium Add-ons and new features.
> 
> 
> ...


Very true today (posted page is a year old), but not after August 18. So no, you won't be able to use the Tivo app at all after that date, not even for library access. If you want to keep Hulu, you're going to have to use something other than Tivo.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

I've been finding that the latest episodes of Only Murders in the Building do not arrive on the first day on the Tivo Hulu app, which is pretty weird...what kind of bug/misfeature would cause that? Anyway, this will save me the frustration of trying to use it.


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

mdavej said:


> Very true today (*posted page is a year old*), but not after August 18. So no, you won't be able to use the Tivo app at all after that date, not even for library access. If you want to keep Hulu, you're going to have to use something other than Tivo.


Link was in their Mar 28, 2022 letter. They differentiate between 

"
*The latest Hulu app*
"

and 

"
*Classic Hulu app*
"
There is a link on the Classic app page for Tivo which brings up the page with the Tivo link. We'll see.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Not a big deal - you shouldn't be using Tivos for apps anyway, especially not Roamios which run apps slow as molasses.


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

slowbiscuit said:


> Not a big deal - you shouldn't be using Tivos for apps anyway, especially not Roamios which run apps slow as molasses.


I'm retired. Molasses can out run me.


----------



## Elliot2 (Dec 15, 2016)

I couldn't care less. I get lots of TV stations including one that has old movies. There's also a lot of good stuff on YouTube go Romeo OTA. Their new stuff is crap


----------



## crewdogger1968 (Jul 14, 2010)

Didn't the Romio stop production in 2015 (7 years ago)? It is already a vintage product, surpassed by 2 newer generations. What is the big deal?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

crewdogger1968 said:


> Didn't the Romio stop production in 2015 (7 years ago)? It is already a vintage product, surpassed by 2 newer generations. What is the big deal?


Many people, including myself believe Roamio was the last “well built “ and reliable DVR built using full size hard drives. Next two generations use 2- 1/2 inch laptop hard drives that do not last and run very warm. Many people use external cooling to help bring the temperature down.


----------



## thechoop (Apr 30, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> Exactly. If anyone ever bought a TiVo to primarily be used as an internet streamer they bought the wrong product.


Yes, your statement is factual when you wrote it, however, at the time of purchase people thought it was a welcome feature. ...just saying...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

thechoop said:


> Yes, your statement is factual when you wrote it, however, at the time of purchase people thought it was a welcome feature. ...just saying...


Tivo may have thought highly of their offering as a streaming device, however anyone that used the function quickly found out that it was not a star player, it was always mediocre at best.


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

CoachFL said:


> I'm retired. Molasses can out run me.


Being retired too, molasses runs smoother on my PS5 anyway... 😂🤣


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

thechoop said:


> Yes, your statement is factual when you wrote it, however, at the time of purchase people thought it was a welcome feature. ...just saying...


Then why all of the entitled complaints every time a streaming feature doesn't work well or goes away? It's tiresome and has gone on for years and years when 10x better alternatives have been available for under $30 with proper purchase timing, or free with a new TV purchase. It was clear to me a long time ago after trying TiVo streaming apps that they didn't have much value; maybe $5 over the entire life of the box.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

thechoop said:


> Yes, your statement is factual when you wrote it, however, at the time of purchase people thought it was a welcome feature. ...just saying...


The boxes are almost 10 years old now so whether it was a good feature or not at the time is irrelevant.


----------



## CosmicTruckerTiVo (5 mo ago)

jjd416 said:


> Just received this email from Hulu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, as of 8-18-22 my Edge has deleted the Hulu app completely from the DVR. So are they telling me a Edge is too old of a device? Realy?


----------



## MMcQ (Sep 5, 2018)

CosmicTruckerTiVo said:


> as of 8-18-22 my Edge has deleted the Hulu app completely from the DVR.


Yep, here too. My 1 month old Edge no longer has the Hulu app. I mis-read the announce too. I thought I would have the app for basic streaming but I guess not. F


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

MMcQ said:


> I thought I would have the app for basic streaming but I guess not.


Was hoping the same. The Mrs. isn't technical at all, so having as many shows as possible available from the Edge playlist made life easier around here.

The addition of the Acorn app has been a big help. Lots of shows we like there.


----------



## Russell Read (Jun 20, 2019)

Have an Edge which is NOT an older model and the HULU app was dropped last night. Just spoke to HULU and the message should have said all TiVos.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Tivo may have thought highly of their offering as a streaming device, however anyone that used the function quickly found out that it was not a star player, it was always mediocre at best.


Sadly, there's not a large enough TiVo OS user-base to justify content providers devoting resources to upgrade the apps.

I was very happy to see a new app from Acorn, but surprised they thought it was worth the development costs.

If only TiVo was "Play Store" compatible. Sigh.


----------



## IronRon (8 mo ago)

Hulu is gone for me too. In fact, the Hulu shows are gone from my content. For example, I had a OnePass for Only Murders in the Building (a Hulu show) and it is gone from the list of My Shows to watch. This is a sad day as I liked being able to set up a OnePass and TIVO would either record or take me to the streaming service.
Anyone know of any integrated service to do that? I am ready.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve said:


> Was hoping the same. The Mrs. isn't technical at all, so having as many shows as possible available from the Edge playlist made life easier around here.
> 
> The addition of the Acorn app has been a big help. Lots of shows we like there.


My wife isn't technical either and she has adapted to an Apple TV and streamer apps. In fact she has so many YouTube subscriptions it's crazy.
Tivo holds you back.


----------



## deanna.schwarz (5 mo ago)

rfryar said:


> Just another nail in the coffin since Tivo no longer cares to update these applications.


I'm done with Tivo, I just bought a rebuilt from Tivo and now I can't watch my subscription to HULU. RUKU will be my next purchase.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

CoachFL said:


> Link was in their Mar 28, 2022 letter. They differentiate between
> 
> "
> *The latest Hulu app*
> ...


So is your app still working?


----------



## CindyM. (5 mo ago)

jjd416 said:


> Just received this email from Hulu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jjd416 said:


> Just received this email from Hulu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never received any notice! BOOOOOOOooooooooo. Bad form TIVO! It's really the only thing I watch on TIVO any more because I can't get half my local channels on it anyway. Looks like one more service I can drop kick to the curb.


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

mdavej said:


> So is your app still working?


Does not even appear in my favorite apps or my list of apps. It has been removed from both Tivos. Just another reason to buy a smart TV and not another Tivo .


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CindyM. said:


> I never received any notice! BOOOOOOOooooooooo. Bad form TIVO! It's really the only thing I watch on TIVO any more because I can't get half my local channels on it anyway. Looks like one more service I can drop kick to the curb.


If you look at the emails that you quoted, they are from Hulu, and as multiple people have said in threads, this was totally and completely a Hulu communication issue, this was not Tivo.


----------



## Emil H Gottfried (Feb 17, 2017)

Apparently, they don't want my business....seems no one else is having issues running similar android apps....


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Emil H Gottfried said:


> Apparently, they don't want my business....seems no one else is having issues running similar android apps....


The problem is Tivo Does not use Android.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

randyb359 said:


> The problem is Tivo Does not use Android.


But, TiVo is Linux based and Android is Linux based, so I wonder if creating apps would be similar. I'm not saying I know, I'm just wondering.

edit: Re-worded


----------



## Carter Blumeyer (Nov 8, 2021)

Lost the App on the Edge box! So I guess even the top of the line box gets the AX.... So sad


----------



## destek (Jan 15, 2001)

Dang! Tivo's got no mojo. They should be in a position to drive the bus, but they are just no longer a dominant player in this space. Hulu considers the loss "insignificant" to their overall numbers. This is, of course, very sad. Tivo created the category of DVRs, jumped on board when streaming started to be a real thing and has been slowing slipping away - losing their grip... I love my TIVO and this just sucks.
Part of the problem has been that TIVO let app developers define how each app worked on the TIVO. Instead, TIVO needed to tell the developers what the remote buttons did and make damn sure they all did the same thing on each app. As it turned out each service used the buttons differently and even forced TIVO to lose their super-ergonomic peanut design - adding more and more confusing and poorly placed buttons... You could tell it was slipping away at the point they started adding "generic" buttons to the peanut.
Today it's Hulu - I kind of expect the same thing to happen to Netflix and Prime - these shoes will drop at some point becase ... Tivo has lost it's mojo..


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

There is a time you need to see the future and walk away. A lot of people here are holding on for the last breath. When I got the first iphone with its digital camera even though at the time in 2008 it was inferior to everything in my camera bag I knew its days were numbered. I sold all of my film equipment including telephoto and wide angle lenses, film motors, and other stuff while it still had good value.

Last year in May or so we switched to fiber and Apple TV / YTTV / Channels DVR. After about a month of both services my wife was a happy camper not even thinking about Tivo anymore. I kept the Tivo around and turned off way too long but sold it early this year. I should have sold it last year. Now more and more I am seeing their resale values in the dumper.


----------



## Shad (Dec 28, 2010)

My wife was just asking me where the Hulu app on the tivo went. We had no communication from either Hulu or Tivo. Stumbled across this thread and a couple on reddit. I stuck with Tivo since the Series 2. It was nice having everything on one box. It really made things less complicated. But now, with Hulu no longer offering the app, Plex stopping development for their app, it's starting to look more and more like my days up upgrading to the latest Tivo are done. I will just keep these two that I have left running as long as they can using the DVR. I've already started using Roku in several rooms in the house. I had wanted to buy the Tivo stream, but it won't stream from the tivos, so why would I bother with one of those? Ugh..


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Shad said:


> My wife was just asking me where the Hulu app on the tivo went. We had no communication from either Hulu or Tivo. Stumbled across this thread and a couple on reddit. I stuck with Tivo since the Series 2. It was nice having everything on one box. It really made things less complicated. But now, with Hulu no longer offering the app, Plex stopping development for their app, it's starting to look more and more like my days up upgrading to the latest Tivo are done. I will just keep these two that I have left running as long as they can using the DVR. I've already started using Roku in several rooms in the house. I had wanted to buy the Tivo stream, but it won't stream from the tivos, so why would I bother with one of those? Ugh..


Yeah, I prefer a one device solution. YouTube TV on Roku comes close, but I like TiVo's interface and remote better. One noticeable downside to YTTV is that it does not carry all local channels, only the major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW); missing are all the local digital subchannels on those network stations, such as METV.

I am sure many that have owned a TiVo since the S3 remember that TiVo was the first device to start streaming Netflix during the beta release, now the newer streaming services don't consider Tivo worth the cost to develop an app.... It reminds me of Steve Wozniak's story of how in the mid-1970s HP passed his idea for a personal computer because it didn't fit into their core business of handheld calculators, and they didn't see a future where people would want or need a home computer. They gave him the green light to start Apple, and within a decade, Apple Computer was worth more than HP... I am guessing that TiVo inc didn't see streaming becoming a significant choice over a DVR among consumers, so they never focused on streaming as an important part of their core business. Hell, they could have even become YTTV if they had been looking further down the road, much like Netflix transformed from a "DVDs by mail" service into the #1 internet streaming provider. It appears that in the mid-2000s the leadership within Netflix concluded "DVDs by mail is not the future; it's internet streaming of movies and TV shows on demand, and Netflix needs to be the first and the best". A Tivo should have become the iPhone of home media devices, even if they decided to push the DVR to the side to make a streaming device their highest priority. Apple still makes Macs, but was the iPhone that made them the #1 tech company in the mid-2000s, much like the Mac took over from the Apple II in the late 1980s.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

nrnoble said:


> It appears that in the mid-2000s the leadership within Netflix concluded "DVDs by mail is not the future; it's internet streaming of movies and TV shows on demand, and Netflix needs to be the first and the best".


Lest you hold up Netflix's leadership at that time as a shining example of corporate acumen, I want to remind you of the historical disaster that was CEO Reed Hastings' ill-fated launch in 2011 of the separate disc-by-mail service "Qwikster." That was a case study in how to alienate your customer base. I still remember Hastings' email announcement as the worst, most insulting communication I have ever received from a corporate head, and it led me to immediately cancel my subscription for several years in disgust.

Netflix Kills Qwikster after 1 Million Subscribers Leave


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

TiVo dropped the ball when they decided not to bring out their app for Apple TV and Roku devices. It worked like the channels app interfaces with your TiVo to access recordings. No their hardware business is not important as cable moves from cabelcards.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

EWiser said:


> TiVo dropped the ball when they decided not to bring out their app for Apple TV and Roku devices. It worked like the channels app interfaces with your TiVo to access recordings. No their hardware business is not important as cable moves from cabelcards.


DVR App + Cloud servers is YTTV, Sling, etc. But TiVo is nowhere to be found as a cloud DVR, which is very puzzling because TiVo created the first and best DVR. My best guess is that they could not get the required funding to make it happen.

Interesting that they could not get the TiVo app to work, or they killed it off for non technical reasons. Plex streams just fine from a home server (even a raspberry Pi without transcoding), so its not technically impossible. Might have required more powerful hardware. I read somewhere that the TiVo app only did 720p.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

This was after this latest company ownership. They killed it off. They showed it at NAB an where every close to bringing it out.


----------



## uspsbmt (4 mo ago)

I recently tried to watch something on Hulu, and the app wasn't there. I have a tivo edge and have been using it for years, and Hulu was never a problem. Suddenly the app disappeared. I had no notification or anything. I've been trying everything I can think of to get it back. No luck. I just now have seen this thread, and now I know why. Tivo has screwed me and everybody who is paying for the Tivo service. BS!!! I'm done.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

uspsbmt said:


> I recently tried to watch something on Hulu, and the app wasn't there. I have a tivo edge and have been using it for years, and Hulu was never a problem. Suddenly the app disappeared. I had no notification or anything. I've been trying everything I can think of to get it back. No luck. I just now have seen this thread, and now I know why. Tivo has screwed me and everybody who is paying for the Tivo service. BS!!! I'm done.


As mentioned many times, Tivo didn't drop the ball, Hulu stopped supporting the Tivo platform, Hulu screwed you, not Tivo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

uspsbmt said:


> I recently tried to watch something on Hulu, and the app wasn't there. I have a tivo edge and have been using it for years, and Hulu was never a problem. Suddenly the app disappeared. I had no notification or anything. I've been trying everything I can think of to get it back. No luck. I just now have seen this thread, and now I know why. Tivo has screwed me and everybody who is paying for the Tivo service. BS!!! I'm done.


LOL, another ranter that has no idea what a Roku or Fire stick is.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, another ranter that has no idea what a Roku or Fire stick is.


I have two Rokus, but neither of them will make me toast. Screwed!!!!


----------



## jbonsteel (4 mo ago)

This first post appears outdated. It does not just appear to be only older tivo devices not supported. My brand new Edge does not have hulu app available...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jbonsteel said:


> This first post appears outdated. It does not just appear to be only older tivo devices not supported. My brand new Edge does not have hulu app available...


You could argue that Hulu considers all TiVo DVR Boxes older devices, versus the newer TiVo Stream 4K android sticks which still support Hulu. Who knows? "updates many occasionally make *certain legacy devices incompatible* with our app."


----------



## jbonsteel (4 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> You could argue that Hulu considers all TiVo DVR Boxes older devices, versus the newer TiVo Stream 4K android sticks which still support Hulu. Who knows? "updates many occasionally make *certain legacy devices incompatible* with our app."


Hulu does not (now) list any tivo devices as compatible. Neither Tivo nor hulu let anyone know this was happening. It just disappeared Aug 19. Support didnt know what I was talking about. I saw the notice that older devices werent supported(above). I checked Tivo site, it said tivo was still supported. So I bought a brand new Tivo only to find it is simply not available any longer. Seems like a huge chunk to cut off right when the price is going up.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jbonsteel said:


> Hulu does not (now) list any tivo devices as compatible. Neither Tivo nor hulu let anyone know this was happening. It just disappeared Aug 19. Support didnt know what I was talking about. I saw the notice that older devices werent supported(above). I checked Tivo site, it said tivo was still supported. So I bought a brand new Tivo only to find it is simply not available any longer. Seems like a huge chunk to cut off right when the price is going up.


I'm not saying you are wrong about that. I'm just pointing out that the TiVo Stream 4K Android stick does still support Hulu. The app is already installed and it still works. I can not speak to what either Hulu or TiVo says. I think it is a big mistake that TiVo confused the situation the way they did offering a standalone streaming stick and calling it a TiVo, since the word TiVo has been used to describe DVRs for years. And, I'm just suggesting that may be where the confusion lies. One thing about TiVo, their return policy has always been excellent, so there is that.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jbonsteel said:


> Hulu does not (now) list any tivo devices as compatible*. Neither Tivo nor hulu let anyone know this was happening. * It just disappeared Aug 19. Support didnt know what I was talking about. I saw the notice that older devices werent supported(above). I checked Tivo site, it said tivo was still supported. So I bought a brand new Tivo only to find it is simply not available any longer. Seems like a huge chunk to cut off right when the price is going up.


Beg to differ, plenty of us got multiple and repeated notices from Hulu that they were dropping support for Tivo devices, even the threads here were active in advance of the end date.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

jbonsteel said:


> I saw the notice that older devices werent supported(above). I checked Tivo site, it said tivo was still supported.


TiVo definitely should update their website if people are researching and depending on this information before making a purchase. I agree with you there.


----------



## jbonsteel (4 mo ago)

dianebrat said:


> Beg to differ, plenty of us got multiple and repeated notices from Hulu that they were dropping support for Tivo devices, even the threads here were active in advance of the end date.


I got absolutely no notice. And I am not a follower of this forum. Only look if there is a problem.


----------



## veggieliving (Feb 23, 2005)

So, as a TiVo fan from the days before DVR was a term, I’m trying to digest this thread and figure out what my next move is.
Setup: TiVo Bolt and 3minis for whole home system, a receiver that requires input changes when changing devices, Roku and FireStick devices, Comcast service, and heavy use of the Plex app for my personal library. Hulu, Plex, and recorded shows from cable are 95% of usage.
The value I get from TiVo:
All shows are available in one place from one remote. Commonly known as the (sexist) WAF. With a person in the house with dementia, the simplicity of recording Discovery and DIY shows to watch from one interface is vital.
Having all services accessible from the TiVo meant no changing of the receiver inputs, so no need for multiple remotes or a Harmony.
Cable/DVR keeps internet usage down as I work from home and streaming shows runs us to the monthly limit (I can’t get throttled).
And, of course, the peanut remote is the best remote ever created.

i know of nothing out there that will replace this setup and create the same functionality.

Thoughts?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

veggieliving said:


> So, as a TiVo fan from the days before DVR was a term, I’m trying to digest this thread and figure out what my next move is.
> Setup: TiVo Bolt and 3minis for whole home system, a receiver that requires input changes when changing devices, Roku and FireStick devices, Comcast service, and heavy use of the Plex app for my personal library. Hulu, Plex, and recorded shows from cable are 95% of usage.
> The value I get from TiVo:
> All shows are available in one place from one remote. Commonly known as the (sexist) WAF. With a person in the house with dementia, the simplicity of recording Discovery and DIY shows to watch from one interface is vital.
> ...


Cloud DVRs keeps internet down because all recording is in the cloud. With YTTV you can record everything and decide later what to watch. You just have to watch it within 9 month. Now yes the UI is very different and that could be an issue for some challenged people.

Using Apple TV as your interface you would switch apps to get to Plex vs switching interfaces. 

You don’t have unlimited internet as a service option around you? It seems like Comcast is trying to compete by adding that in lately.


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Dish Network's Hopper 3 with Hopper+ and three Joey 4s will give you that. The Hopper 3 can play live and record all the satellite shows you subscribe to. Add in the Hopper+ and Android apps you install from the Play store will integrate into the Hopper's interface. That means one interface and no input changes for everything. Joey 4s are like TiVo minis.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

The Hulu app on my smart TV has a new popup ad on the right hand side with a background hue when I pause a show. Jake from State Farm ad with a red hue and then a Fidelity ad with a green hue. I can see that a simple thin client would need an update for this. Other changes to the screen meant some money had to be spent to update the Tivo Hulu app. I was already running Peacock from my smart TV, so no big deal to run Hulu.


----------



## lrdriftur (3 mo ago)

I should have never bought the 2 Tivo Boltzs, I just hate giving money to comcast. Instead of the Tivo DVR's getting better, they are getting worse and doing less.


----------



## kpascuch (Apr 26, 2021)

IronRon said:


> I got it too. But reading further, it says that I should still be able to stream the library, but not watch live TV. I am fine with that if it works. I have been having problems the last few days with Hulu not streaming on my Bolt. I also have a stream 4K that works fairly well. Will Hulu still work on that?


Not true. The app is gone


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

IronRon said:


> I got it too. But reading further, it says that I should still be able to stream the library, but not watch live TV. I am fine with that if it works. I have been having problems the last few days with Hulu not streaming on my Bolt.* I also have a stream 4K that works fairly well. Will Hulu still work on that?*





kpascuch said:


> Not true. The app is gone


The Tivo Stream4K is an android streaming device, not a DVR, and Hulu will work just fine on it.


----------



## edmartindale (2 mo ago)

I have been a supporter of TiVo from the start. I have been so disappointed for the last several years. It seems like they don't care any more. It's crazy that my Sony Bluray player has no problem running the streaming apps but TiVo has left us all behind. They sold us the TiVo Edge as the All In One device. Right, sell us another bill.of goods!


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

The bottom line is this isn't TiVO leaving users behind, but rather it's Hulu declining to provide any further application support.

Streamers do this all the time, and there's nothing TiVO could do about it even if they wanted to.

The apps are provided by the *streamers*, and *they* decide which hardware platforms to support.

HBO did the same when they dropped support for older AppleTV boxes as well as Linux machines because they wanted to use a DRM system only supported on newer closed hardware platforms.


----------

